# Can I use pellet food to feed Bearded Dragon as a main food source?



## wartoad (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for my poor english!

I just found that there are bearded dragon's pellet food sell near my home. 
Can I use them to feed Bearded Dragon as a main food source? I can find some worms for them in my weekend.

Here is the web site of the products: Exo Terra - Products: Pellet Foods Agama

thanks for answering


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry no they need live food & veg
linda


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I wouldnt use it as a main no.
Beardies hunt their foods, providing a dish of this is not encouraging movement for the beardie.
I would say it is far better to use livefoods that they can use natural behaviour on by hunting.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i dont know anyone who uses it as a main food source.
if your beardie will eat it [many will not] then it is ok for the odd day if you are going away and not able to feed fresh veg or live food.
or even ok on ocasion.

But to stay healthy beardies require live insect prey aswell as fresh greens on a regulalr basis.


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

*hey*

from wot i can read it says not to use them as a main food source as there very dry and dont give as much water as crickets salad locusts and worms do .......


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Think you've got your answer :lol2: 
Never heard of anyone using this before for Beardies ! : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I have had some, our beardies wouldnt eat it [crickets do]
but its not a complete food source, but has got a fair few good things in it for occasional use for sure.


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

*hi*

my beardies wont even entertain this stuff i bought loads this stuff in jars and tins wen i got them and at the end of it all they eaten the salad and crix and locusts and any worms i added and mine love grapes my male plays with them b4 eating them ....but not the dry stuff ...


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

hi ive tried using the pellets but my beardie doesnt seem intersted so i just put a tiny amount in its food bowl along with dandelion leaves. tbh it's a waste of money buying it, just stick with live food and fruit/veg


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

i sprinkle the pellets on their greens so they get them that way, I wouldn't feed them as a main source though.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

only one of mine will eat them and even then onthe green ones that have been soaked in water and its only a treat for him. he LOVES them though


----------



## naomix (Mar 30, 2011)

this is not reccomended. they need a good stable diet of fruit.veg and insects. try with mix of at least 2-3 different type of fruit n veg also a gd helpping of cricket.waxworms,locus.


----------

